
US Trade Deficit with China Has Shrunk 15% So Far in 2019 - baronmunchausen
https://thesoundingline.com/us-trade-deficit-with-china-has-shrunk-15-so-far-in-2019/
======
charwalker
Makes sense when the tariffs will cost the average household $2,031 per year.
Less to spend on cheap products or imports from China but also less for
everything else.

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/stuartanderson/2019/09/09/trump...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/stuartanderson/2019/09/09/trump-
tariffs-will-soon-cost-us-families-thousands-of-dollars-a-year/#21782ebf5b4b)

~~~
Fjolsvith
Your article cited was written in September and doesn't take into account the
latest trade agreement developments with China. It is unlikely that the
household cost will be anywhere near that value.

~~~
charwalker
It's 3 months old but the ballpark figure has been repeated since this time
last year based on economic data available at the time. I've seen this in
costs increasing above inflation for many items especially cheap stocking
stuffers this holiday season. We went with a smaller Christmas this year to
compensate.

